# 36 hour Tuna Trip aboard NECESSITY need one more



## Tooletime (Oct 3, 2007)

I had a couple cancel on me yesterday i need one more rider here is the info...

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>We are offering a walk on 36 hr Tuna trip on the NECESSITY. We have to have 10 passengers for this trip to happen no more and no less. The price is $700 per person. This includes cost of the trip, fish cleaning, tip for the deckhands, and food and drinks will be provided. Weather is at the discretion of the Captain. The boat is a 62' Resmondo with bunks, 3 bathrooms, 2 showers, satellite tv and radio, ice maker, water maker, xlarge green egg! The days will be June 20 21
Here is the link to the original post

http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic338851-2-1.aspx#bm348537

Contact Shane Toole at 850 602 2475


----------



## Tooletime (Oct 3, 2007)

Bump


----------

